# Recycling wood and havesting for guitars



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

To builders in the London Area:

I have an old (1960's) stereo console. I think it's solid walnut. The top, sides and doors are about 3/4" to 1" thick and there's a lot of wood here. I was wondering if anyone in the London area would be interested in recycling it. It's free! You just have to come & get it, soon. I don't think anyone would want it for it's intended use it's pretty cool, in a Jerry Lewis/Dean Martin era kind of way but it's a monolith and weighs a ton. I'm going to have to put it in a dumpster if I can't give it away.

Thought I'd ask.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Good grab for someone.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you have approximate dimensions or pictures?

Andy


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Warren said:


> To builders in the London Area:
> 
> I have an old (1960's) stereo console. I think it's solid walnut. The top, sides and doors are about 3/4" to 1" thick and there's a lot of wood here. I was wondering if anyone in the London area would be interested in recycling it. It's free! You just have to come & get it, soon. I don't think anyone would want it for it's intended use it's pretty cool, in a Jerry Lewis/Dean Martin era kind of way but it's a monolith and weighs a ton. I'm going to have to put it in a dumpster if I can't give it away.
> 
> Thought I'd ask.


If it uses vacuum tubes it can be a great score for anyone building their own guitar amp...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Warren said:


> To builders in the London Area:
> 
> I have an old (1960's) stereo console. I think it's solid walnut. The top, sides and doors are about 3/4" to 1" thick and there's a lot of wood here. I was wondering if anyone in the London area would be interested in recycling it. It's free! You just have to come & get it, soon. I don't think anyone would want it for it's intended use it's pretty cool, in a Jerry Lewis/Dean Martin era kind of way but it's a monolith and weighs a ton. I'm going to have to put it in a dumpster if I can't give it away.
> 
> Thought I'd ask.


JFYI a lot of the better quality stuff like that actually used solid core panels (often poplar) with a solid walnut/mahogany/cherry edge and then veneered. Especially if its figured wood, its more than likely a solid core veneered panel.

I have modified a bunch of those old cab's into bars, buffets, etc in my shop over the years.

AJC


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think it's panels I have to go check it tonight because my garage is down and the the contractor wants to haul all the crap away on Thursday. I'll report back for sure tomorrow after I check it. I'm pretty sure it's solid. I'd like to give it to someone rather than scrap it. It seems like such a waste of material.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Do you have approximate dimensions or pictures?
> 
> Andy


I don't have any pictures but it's 2 levels high, about 8 feet long and 5 feet high by about 2' 6" deep on the bottom half and 2' on the top half. I'll try to get some pictures tonight on my digital and PM them to you.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I couldn't get picture because it's all tarped up, but the contractor is going to leave it until after the garage is done & take it with the scrap from the new garage. So, it'll be around for another month or so. If anyone is interested in it and you're in London let me know, please give it a good home or re-use it. Anyone is welcome. I'm pretty sure it is walnut and not panels.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If I'm in London in the next little while I'll send you a PM.

Andy


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If I'm in London in the next little while I'll send you a PM.
> 
> Andy


No problem.


----------

